# Payment Options Opinions



## blu20022002 (Apr 9, 2008)

My simple question is: Do people generally turn away when they see paypal? Does it not reflect well on our site?

The ecommerce host we use for our shirt business is frustrating for a number of reasons but the major reason is - they make it look like having a paypal account is the only option to pay but in reality it's not and you don't need a paypal account.

I ask because we have had a number of cancelled orders and I'm wondering if it's because people think paypal sucks.

Sure our tshirts might suck too but they wouldn't put them in the basket in the first place.

When I shop online I just buy stuff without thinking too much about it - is that not the case with others?

I'd be happy to clarify if I am being unclear - please ask any questions.

Any guesses out of the wild why we get a good amount of traffic and our cancelled orders are high? Could it be we use a host design template and people view this as second rate and not secure? We charge $5 for anywhere shipping in the US and 15.95 for an original design shirt on a heavyweight cotton t.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. The trend is going the other way and many big businesses on the net are now offering PayPal as an alternative payment method. Most of my suppliers now accept PayPal.

A lot of customers feel safer using PayPal and other payment gateways, as they are not giving out their credit card details to a third party, on an unknown site.

Hope this helps.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Can you post a link to your site?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

There are people who like Paypal and people who don't. You will never find a way to take money that will satisfy all your customers. 

People could be abandoning their carts for a variety of reasons. Your checkout process could take too long. They might not like all the steps they have to take (if there are steps). You might require them to create an account and they don't want to do that. There could be something in your policies that turns people off. 

Can you see where in the process they're abandoning the cart? That would tell you a lot. If they follow the process until they get to the payment portion and then abandon their purchase, Paypal might be one reason. 

A link to your site so we could take a look at your shopping cart and purchase process would be very helpful.


----------



## blu20022002 (Apr 9, 2008)

letterfromjohn.com

Everyone - thank you for your help and comments.

Through our host, we can't tell where people are abandoning the sale. There is no account creation required, one positive about the template.

Our policies are pretty simple, I think, especially since we just started.

Thanks again.


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

If you still want input...

I take credit cards and PayPal, and we get a lot of PayPal payments.

R.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

This is a snippet from one of my other threads, that may help you out with your problem.


*Know These Top Reasons for Shopping Cart Abandonment
*A recent study by Vividence Corporation, a Customer Experience Management company, reported the most significant reasons for Internet shopping cart abandonment are: 

High shipping prices or long delivery times
Comparison shopping and browsing
Changed Mind
Total cost of items is too high
Checkout process is too long
Checkout requires too much personal information
Site requires registration before purchase
Site is unstable or unreliable
Checkout process is confusing


----------



## blu20022002 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Payment Option Opinions*

Yes, input would be great. 

We are working on a custom site and it will be ready soon.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I see two things without looking too hard. 

(1) I added one shirt to your cart and there is a message that says "Minimum order value has not yet been reached". It appears that if all I want is one shirt, I can't buy it from you. That could definitely be a problem.

(2) After adding the item to the cart, I was taken to the cart which showed the shirt, but there was no checkout button. Unless someone is really in love with that shirt, they will probably just keep shopping elsewhere instead of emailing you to figure out what's going on.

If #2 is related to #1 then I'd say that explains your cancellations. Unless you are a wholesaler, you really can't impose a minimum order quantity.

OK...I just added another shirt and the checkout button appeared. The shirt I added states a 30 day delivery time. If a lot of the shirts are 30 days out, that could also explain some cancellations.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

rrc62 did something everyone of us with a website should do periodically ~~ use your own site! 

He may have located two major reasons why your orders are not completing, neither of which had anything to do with PayPal.

Sometimes things happen, especially if you regularly do updates & additions .... we do 'bogus' orders through our websites every month or so just to make sure everything is working as it should.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have been using paypal for over 5 years and have never had a problem. Paypal is like a bank that accepts credit cards. Lots of people don't understand that. It is a gateway. A simple statement "you do not have to be a paypal member to use your cc here.


----------



## blu20022002 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow. I can't thank you enough. We've tested it, but not in a while. 

We ask for 30 days because some t suppliers have been difficult. On a good note it's hard to keep all the shirts in stock. Some go like crazy. 

We are on it.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

when u notice your stocks are getting low, order more shirts. If u sell 20 shirts a week, you could order 40.
I would never order from a company that states it could take 30 days.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

SoloStampede said:


> when u notice your stocks are getting low, order more shirts. If u sell 20 shirts a week, you could order 40.
> I would never order from a company that states it could take 30 days.


I think he meant 30 day payment terms. Not delivery.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

oh, lol mybad


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

blu20022002 said:


> My simple question is: Do people generally turn away when they see paypal? Does it not reflect well on our site?


I accept credit cards and PayPal. On average 60% of my customers choose to pay with PayPal.


----------

